# One Freebie



## SuicideGunner (Feb 27, 2010)

I have one freebie left. I'm tryin' to get my name out there and have one freebie claimed and the other left open.

First come first serve or whatever.

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1229286/


----------



## panzergulo (Feb 27, 2010)

You'd get more response in The Black Market. Just saying... most folks around this sub-forum are writers themselves and can write stories of their own.


----------



## SuicideGunner (Feb 27, 2010)

panzergulo said:


> You'd get more response in The Black Market. Just saying... most folks around this sub-forum are writers themselves and can write stories of their own.


MMMMMKAY


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 27, 2010)

In which case... locked.


----------

